# Quality of life in Auckland



## Calikiwi

Hi everyone,
I have been offered a job offer in Auckland for 200,000 NZ dollars annualky. I currently live as a single person in the Bay Area (south of San Francisco) on a nearly equivalent salary pretty comfortably. Hoping to gather opinions about the type of lifestyle this salary will afford me from people who actually live or have lived in the Auckland area. It would be great to be able live in a nice area, afford a reliable car, shop & travel. Thanks so much!


----------



## toadsurfer

That salary is only about 3 times the Auckland average household income so I think as a single person you are likely to survive but struggle.
This means you will probably only afford a flat share in a gangland area and might be able to buy a bicycle but a car is out of the question. Forget about holidays unless you are happy with a weekend camping every 3 years. Groceries are expensive here but with your salary you should be able to only have to skip breakfast.


----------



## escapedtonz

Ha ha!

Seriously......NZ $ 200k!!!

That's a beast of a salary.

Here's what you should earn as a breakdown :-



Tax Rate	Taxable Income	Tax Element	Remaining
Bottom (10.5%)	$14000.00	$1470.00	$12530.00
Low (17.5%)	$34000.00	$5950.00	$28050.00
Mid (30%)	$22000.00	$6600.00	$15400.00
High (33%)	$130000.00	$42900.00	$87100.00
Totals:	$200000.00	$56920.00	$143080.00

ACC Levy (1.70%) on $113768 (Maximum Chargeable Level): $1934.06 

Total available to spend: $141145.94
Monthly:	$11762.16
4 - Weekly:	$10857.38
Fortnightly:	$5428.69
Weekly:	$2714.35

On top of this (and assuming you will hold Residency) there will be a percentage to pay for the Kiwisaver scheme if you opt in for it - 2, 4 or 8% contributions of basic pay.

$5000 a fortnight is an excellent salary to have anywhere and surely will give you a sweet life there in a very nice area close to the city.
All depends how extravagant you want to be with the house rental of course. You can easily pay $1000/$1200 a week to be close to the city in one of the Southern Bays for example. Mind you that would still leave you with $1500 a week to play with!


----------



## cheeser

Yup, 200k in Auckland is totally baller, you'll be fine


----------



## tamarisk

If you can make that kind of wage, you might consider selling your skills elsewhere! Auckland and NZ generally is a bit the back of beyond....


----------

